# Any Artists Here?



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Apologies if there's already a thread for this. I had a quick search and couldn't find one so just thought I'd start one for members to share their own work if interested.

Here's my offering which I'm sure others could improve upon.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

That's impressive.

I try to take artistic photographs, such as

Harbor wall abstraction by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

My wife is a real artist though:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

All three of the above are amazing! And that photo looks almost like a painting, fantastic


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> I try to take artistic photographs, such as
> 
> Harbor wall abstraction by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


I like that _*a lot*_.
The texture is fabulous and the composition just hits the spot. It's sufficiently not immediately recognisable as a harbour wall that it piques the interest.
Please post some more of your work.


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice! Your photograph has an almost impressionist effect to me. Was that the aim? 

I like your wife's abstract painting with the figure and colours. Striking....


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Very cool indeed, is that just pen and ink ArthurBrain? I've always liked monochrome art.


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

quack said:


> Very cool indeed, is that just pen and ink ArthurBrain? I've always liked monochrome art.


Yes, all done with a biro pen over a coupla days.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reactions, my aim was for an abstract that would indeed resemble a painting, not particularly impressionist though.

Here is an older shot where I did aim for an impressionist effect:


Impression by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh, and if you would like to browse my work:
my Flickr stream.
a selection of my favourites.


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Oh, and if you would like to browse my work:
> my Flickr stream.
> a selection of my favourites.


I wish I could take photos like these, most of mine end up looking as if I've left the lens cap on....

Very creative stuff.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I think there also artistes among us; pretty much must be.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

damn, Art Rock, you are really good. I love these two photos. I had not even imagined that it was possible to achieve that kind of images with a photo!.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Thanks for the reactions, my aim was for an abstract that would indeed resemble a painting, not particularly impressionist though.
> 
> Here is an older shot where I did aim for an impressionist effect:
> 
> ...


Once again - I _seriously _like this. It's even better in Big on your flickr site.

Have you considered printing up your pictures and having them framed - and selling them? Maybe you do already. I would certainly pay good money for a framed print of this and, in a way, you might want to consider protecting your intellectual property. On the other hand, you might be the kind of person who is happy to give it away - which would be wholly admirable.

I used to take pictures in the old analogue days, but, even in my dreams, I doubt I could have _conceived _of images like these, let alone achieved them. You have a superb eye, if I may say.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Oh, and if you would like to browse my work:
> my Flickr stream.
> a selection of my favourites.


Art Rock, you have some very good images there.
A good eye for composition.

Keep up the good work, and posting some of your best shots

Thanks for sharing


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Go on then I'll add a couple of mine









and


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I'm not an artist really, but here's a photo I took:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ArthurBrain said:


> Apologies if there's already a thread for this. I had a quick search and couldn't find one so just thought I'd start one for members to share their own work if interested.
> 
> Here's my offering which I'm sure others could improve upon.


I find this very sensual.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*ArtRock* may I ask are you solely a digital photographer?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> *ArtRock* may I ask are you solely a digital photographer?


Yes - I started photography as more than a holiday snapshooter after the digital revolution.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Yes - I started photography as more than a holiday snapshooter after the digital revolution.


Thanks *Art* my other half dabbles in photography but he does it the non-digital way. He liked your work maybe I can persuade him to give digital a try now. Perhaps then I can get the use of his darkroom for wardrobe space.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I would be interested to see some of _StLukes _art... If youre reading this?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

very impressive Arthurbrain!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm not a serious artist, but I am an assistant ceramics teacher at a children's art camp during the summer every year. My mother is a professional ceramicist/art teacher, so my ceramics experience comes from growing up in her studio and under her tutelage.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> Thanks for the reactions, my aim was for an abstract that would indeed resemble a painting, not particularly impressionist though.
> 
> Here is an older shot where I did aim for an impressionist effect:
> 
> ...


I love this!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Lenfer said:


> Thanks *Art* my other half dabbles in photography but he does it the non-digital way. He liked your work maybe I can persuade him to give digital a try now. Perhaps then I can get the use of his darkroom for wardrobe space.


I took a photography class in undergrad university, about ten years ago. I really enjoyed taking the photos, but HATED the whole darkroom process. Actually, photography was my worst grade in all of university


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I'm really just getting started with visual arts, and don't really have much to show for it. Not really very "artistic" yet. I do like photography, though, and especially macro-photography.


















I also like taking pictures of the sky, because the sky is never the same from one moment to the next.










Of course, I've got everything uploaded at http://kopachris.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Here's another


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> I'm really just getting started with visual arts, and don't really have much to show for it. Not really very "artistic" yet. I do like photography, though, and especially macro-photography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That second shot has real potential, due to the good use of depth of field and the strong diagonal from bottom right to top left. Have you considered a crop to [1] get rid of that empty triangle top right, and [2] put the most interesting group of shells on a golden ratio focal point? See figure.

View attachment 7972


This tool is found on-line here.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> View attachment 7971
> 
> 
> Here's another


I like this one a lot. Lovely silhouetted tree,m and good off-centre composition.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> That second shot has real potential, due to the good use of depth of field and the strong diagonal from bottom right to top left. Have you considered a crop to [1] get rid of that empty triangle top right, and [2] put the most interesting group of shells on a golden ratio focal point? See figure.
> 
> View attachment 7972
> 
> ...


To be honest, I hadn't thought of it.  I see what you mean, though, and thanks for the link. I'm definitely going to read some of the articles on that website.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

It's not art before it has gone trough instagram

obviously


----------



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm a very mediocre painter. Had some lessons when I was eleven but I'm teaching myself now. 
I'm not good at sketching and drawing, I prefer painting and resolving my problems while painting. I should get lessons though, it's terrible.

The first two paintings are from a collection I'm making. Theme: 'Amsterdam'. First painting will be the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam. I'm bad at perspective etc but I find that I can resolve the problems the longer I'm working at it. I just begun with that one.
The second painting is based on a black and white picture from Jacob Olie (1902 or so)
I'm not done with those two...









Third painting is a copy from a world press picture, I can't find it on google anymore. I made it for my cousins, they requested it. I'm AGAINST bullfighting but I found this picture very interesting because of the composition and just because you don't know what's going to happen. If the bull hits the horse and the matador or not. 
I didn't want to make it too realistic but I wanted to give it my own trademark. 
( it's for personal use, well for my cousins, so no copyright issues I hope)









It's oil paint.

I have some more paintings including some portraits.. 
I should paint more but I don't have time for that, stupid piano and viola and singing and music theory etc  Blame Schubert.


----------

